# Rat babies looking for good homes in Kentucky!



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have 2 boys and 6 girls looking for homes. I have been putting a price on them to help with the costs of raising these little babies, but if someone off here wants one, I would be more than happy to give them away. I am not sure if I have to say it or not, but these babies are not feeders. They are also not going to be breeders for feeders. I am looking for the best homes possible for them. They are 5 weeks old, eating very well on their own. They have been handled every single day. They need to go in pairs, unless you have rats at home already. I am located in London, KY. You can send me a message on here about them, or email me at [email protected]














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

